# U.s. Juices Hyped?



## Tom (17/2/14)

I told some of you that I ordered some US juices here in Germany, at a premium price. I wanted to sample something different.
So far i tried

Pipe Sauce Shire Malt
Mount Baker Vapors 555
Mountain Oak Vapors Heavenly 7
this is what I feel about it:

this one was really bad. I can't describe the taste of it. I tried unprocessed fresh hops once, it was almost the same bad taste.
another weird flavor that cannot be described, not as bad tho. I only tested this juice tonight, one dripper load. will check it again, tomorrow in a tank. The smell lingers in the room.

this one is quite alright, chocolate and coconut. But....for the hype around US juices, not worth it.
So, is this just a hype caused by many americans who don't test anything else beyond their borders? Up to now I don't get it. I ordered some medium priced german made juice and those are mostly better. It cannot be because of the tobacco influence, as I quite like HoL's Cigarillos. However, I quite like sweet and creamy flavors more.

One more to go, Indigo Captain Ron. Supposed to be tobacco with banana influence. Lets wait and see. Oh, right....got still the sample pack from Pipe Sauce....I am so put off that I keep forgetting it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (17/2/14)

hmmm chocolate and coconut  that might be the saving grace of the lot


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

denizenx said:


> hmmm chocolate and coconut  that might be the saving grace of the lot


i will give more detail once I had it in the tank. so far so good on the dripper.


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Interesting I've seen rave reviews on MBV 555. 

@Tom been spoilt by SA sous much ?


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Interesting I've seen rave reviews on MBV 555.
> 
> @Tom been spoilt by SA sous much ?


maybe. lets see, I will give it some time and also fair chance. Just the Shire Malt will not go into my atomizers again. I do not want to act as the SA fanboy, but so far the local juice I tried does not have to hide in shame. Ok, I can only compare the VM juices really, but this is up to now still the best I had. Besides 5 Pawns. And that is Champions League anyway.
Maybe I should really get straight comparable juices, to my ADV's. 

On the fruity side I have found 2 german juices that are really good. The one is a Double Apple with a shisha influence. The other is the Rhubarb flavor. Its from "Surmount". Both got the real flavor, both make fine plumes. These were the first fruit flavors (besides Gambit) that I can vape a bit more then occasionaly. Will definitely get supplies again.


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Rhubarb would certainly be interesting. Can't imagine vaping it. Liqua ruined apple flavours for me. Might try a good apple again at a later stage.


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Rhubarb would certainly be interesting. Can't imagine vaping it. Liqua ruined apple flavours for me. Might try a good apple again at a later stage.


its good, sour, but not smack bang in your face, pulling your cheeks in


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/2/14)

Tom said:


> its good, sour, but not smack bang in your face, pulling your cheeks in



lol awesome.

Let me know if you run across a lemon meringue pie flavour always wanted to try that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Let me know if you run across a lemon meringue pie flavour always wanted to try that.



100% That would be a NEED to HAVE!


----------



## Andre (18/2/14)

Tobacco wise, no US juices really beats those from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. I have tried some, and @Zodiac has probably tried all notable ones. We all go back to HHV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/2/14)

Tom, 
just out of curiosity... What did you vape on the plane? And did you have to stealth it in the loo, or was your seat fine?
As for HHV, simply the best.


----------



## RIEFY (18/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Tobacco wise, no US juices really beats those from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. I have tried some, and @Zodiac has probably tried all notable ones. We all go back to HHV.



this is the truth

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (18/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Tom,
> just out of curiosity... What did you vape on the plane? And did you have to stealth it in the loo, or was your seat fine?
> As for HHV, simply the best.


I just used the Evod, with a custom made 1.3ohm coil. Filled with ChocMint and just did it in the loo. Which was fine, exhaled into my T Shirt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (18/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Tobacco wise, no US juices really beats those from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. I have tried some, and @Zodiac has probably tried all notable ones. We all go back to HHV.


right now I think that none of the US juices are worth it... but I will try next to source the HHV.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Tom said:


> right now I think that none of the US juices are worth it... but I will try next to source the HHV.



 not even gambit?


----------



## Tom (18/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> not even gambit?


no, you are right...I jumped the gun here. None of the juices that I ordered here were outstanding.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

Tom said:


> no, you are right...I jumped the gun here. None of the juices that I ordered here were outstanding.



Hehe was about to say  shame man hopefully rhey will get better with time 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (18/2/14)

Here you get rid of the unwanted liquids in the classifieds. Easy going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/6/14)

This needs to be rectified:

The hype is justified. I just had bad luck in the beginning. I actually like the US juices, in fact I vape atm only those.
Nicoticket, Captivape, 5Pawns, Bobas Bounty....all going strong in my juice rotation. The only one I am not sure about is Halo. I still have an unopened 30ml Freedom juice, and I wonder if I should sell it here. I remember the sample I had was not 100% convincing. So, I might just sell it and buy Nicoticket instead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (20/6/14)

I bought Malibu by Halo. For the price not a good juice, tastes just like a normal pina Colada with a harsh throat hit. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/6/14)

I looked at this thread gave it a quick scan and was completely lost. Only then I realized it was relatively old.... Why is my browser not spell checking anymore?

Anyway... reading over this I wanted to highlight something. Remeber the timeline juice falls in. If a noob vaper converts today and scours the internet he's going to find hype and reviews on stuff like Halo from what... 3/4 years back? Five Pawns is what... 1 year old? Even if that. The hype on stuff like Boba's for instance was founded way back. And even then it was justified. What make this juice timeless is that the hype lives on. New guys turn to google to find something unique and Boba's is probably the first thing they run into via google. Seeing as something like Twisp is what they convert from, Boba's is a mayor shock to their taste buds and the hype lives on, one good review after another. I don't think Boba's compares in the tobacco department to something like Blackbird, nor in the quality department to something like 5 Pawns, but remeber these juices are at least four years apart in the creation time line.

Since Boba's many new techinques have come to light. Things like Halo, Malt Sauce, Mt Baker and Mountain Oak have been around for a while. They come from the pioneering age. I know these names for as long as I've been a vapor. They may have been around even since before, operating as small time private hobbies.

Another thing to mention is that many of these guys still do things the old school way. In some way or form, still mixing by hand. Big time guys have since turned to botteling and mixing facilities and much of the top shelf stuff is done by machines.

So the timeline I think is important.
I remember trying Halo for the first time after I was vaping some shiaty pre filled 510 cartridges that mounted into something that looked like a 306 mounted on a 510 connection. And in the transition, Halo was light years ahead.

Had I however tried Halo now after visiting many of todays top brands I would not understand what any of the hype is about. It's been a great journey and while today I find something like Boba's rather inferior, if someone had to ask me what my all time top juice vote would be I would still vote Boba's, measured by the wow effect.

In the same breath I would say that Gambit should be the modern ages mother of all vapes. When I first tried it I experienced that same leap in class. The difference is that Gambit sells for almost twice the price that the other old school hyped juices sells for and therefor it is facing a lot of knocks that drags it down. Not because of taste, but purely because of price. In my opinion this leaves an unjustified shadow over it and allows it to fade slightly more into the background, making something like Boba's pop up even more frequently than it really should.

IMO, Gambit, Blackbird, Boba's, House Blend, Pink Spot, Grenada, Pluid and PS I Luv You right now are the most distinct E-liquid flavors in the world. Just one little wif and I can imediately single it out. Some of these flavor are new and some have stood the test of time.

So while hype isn't always justified today, keep in mind what has created it. Interresting topic though. After a couple of beers i can ramble on chat about it for hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

should actually read, certain USA juices hyped. they have loads of crappy juices and some good ones, just like a lot of countries. just that they been at it longer so technically should have a higher percentage of good ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (21/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I looked at this thread gave it a quick scan and was completely lost. Only then I realized it was relatively old.... Why is my browser not spell checking anymore?
> 
> Anyway... reading over this I wanted to highlight something. Remeber the timeline juice falls in. If a noob vaper converts today and scours the internet he's going to find hype and reviews on stuff like Halo from what... 3/4 years back? Five Pawns is what... 1 year old? Even if that. The hype on stuff like Boba's for instance was founded way back. And even then it was justified. What make this juice timeless is that the hype lives on. New guys turn to google to find something unique and Boba's is probably the first thing they run into via google. Seeing as something like Twisp is what they convert from, Boba's is a mayor shock to their taste buds and the hype lives on, one good review after another. I don't think Boba's compares in the tobacco department to something like Blackbird, nor in the quality department to something like 5 Pawns, but remeber these juices are at least four years apart in the creation time line.
> 
> ...


good response! i started that thread right in the beginning of my journey in the EU....just thought today is a good time to resurrect it. I have tried some good juices recently, and i do believe now that the Americans can do it big time. Even if it is more expensive, *hint at another thread*, it is well worth it to spend the extra bucks, imho.


----------

